# barrette de ram non reconnue sur imac G5



## bmxone (2 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,
je viens de commander et de recevoir 2 barrettes de ram de marque samsung de 1go pc3200 pour mon ImacG5 premier du nom (sans isight).
Commandé sur ebay celles-ci semblaient correspondre au besoin de la bête: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280183288871&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:FR:11

j'ai donc mis ces barrettes dans l'Imac et en l'allumant j'ai pu entendre un bip assez aigu puis les ventilo se mettent à tourner a fond mais l'ordi ne s'allume pas.

Y-a-t-il un problème avec ces barrettes de ram ou cela veut-il dire qu'elles ne sont pas compatible avec mon Imac?

J'ai également essayé dans mettre une seule avec une barrette de 512mo que j'avais avant et la l'ordi démarre sur la barrette de 512mo sans reconnaître celle de 1go.

merci de votre aide...


----------



## nc4000 (2 Janvier 2008)

il existe de la Ram de mauvaise qualité. c'est mon revendeur IC qui me l'a dit pour justifier qu'il était plus cher que la Fnac !


----------



## bmxone (2 Janvier 2008)

je ne pense pas que se soit un problème de qualité car se sont des barrettes de marque Samsung, marque installé de série sur nos mac...


----------



## bmxone (5 Janvier 2008)

up!
merci de votre aide


----------



## ntx (5 Janvier 2008)

Manifestement elles semblent défectueuses, ce qui est possible surtout pour du matériel d'occasion qui n'aurait pas été manipulé avec un minimum de précaution. Il faudrait les monter dans un autre ordinateur Mac ou PC pour voir si là elles fonctionnent. Les Mac ont la fâcheuse tendance à être très difficile au niveau des barrettes mémoire qu'ils acceptent. En plus la qualité des composants peut varier entre deux lots, donc même marque même modèle ne veut rien dire, il faudrait savoir à quel niveau de test qualité ils ont répondu. Il y a toujours un peu de hasard.


----------



## Clarky (22 Avril 2008)

Problème identique avec des Barettes de 1 GO pour IMac G5 1,8 Ghz 20' achetées sur ebay :

SAMSUNG 2GO 2 x 1GO PC3200 400Mhz DDR RAM 2 GO G GB NEW 


Alors que j'ai acheté chez le même fournisseur, des barettes pour mon MacBook qui fonctionnent sans Problème :

4 GB 4GB Memory Ram for Apple Imac Macbook Core 2 Duo 

Je pense que les premières, qui semblent être de marque SAMSUNG, ne sont que des copies...

J'ai fais une demande de remboursement... on verra bien:afraid:


----------

